# Cure for chimple please



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi guy's I recently got a beautiful 6+" Irritans the only problem is his damm second chin. I seen some pic's on here and found out that it is chimple, He is in a good size tank now I've added some aquiarim salt and woundering if there anything else besides cutting it off that I can do, It's pissing me off. Also if anyone has actually cut it off befoe how did you do it and what do you use to cut it off? Lastly if I do have to cut off how should I treat the wound after. 
Thanks Mark


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

First off it's probably developed from rubbing against the glass...Make sure you have a large enough tank for it to swim in...Move some decor out near the glass to make it harder for your fish to rub against it....Melafix and salt to treat.....If you cut it off BE CAREFUL!!!! I would use a razor blade or something equivalent in sharpness to remove it....Wrap the fish in a wet towel when you take it out of the tank...This will prevent damage to the fish and make it easy for you to hold it down when you do surgery....Once its removed use melafix and salt in the tank...Should heal up within a week or two.


----------



## metal978 (Mar 16, 2006)

Some salt, raise your tempature, melafix and daily water changes like 20%. But imo, i think its very common for piranhas like your irritans to have chimples. By cutting the piranha, it will lead to infections. i would avoid this if i was you.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

All it takes is for a fish to slam the glass hard once and you have instant chimple. Just keep his area calm and it will go away in time on its own.


----------



## Markey D (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will be moving around his decor. I will get some melafix and hoprfully it will go away soon. I really don't want to cut it off but that was advise I got from a fish shop worker. Any more Ideas will be appricated 
Thanks Mark


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Cutting sounds drastic and cruel. Chimple natural and non-life-threatening=leave the damn thing there. it may not look good but its a part of you piranha and plastic surgery is not the answer in my opinion


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

metal978 said:


> Some salt, raise your tempature, melafix and daily water changes like 20%. But imo, i think its very common for piranhas like your irritans to have chimples. By cutting the piranha, it will lead to infections. i would avoid this if i was you.


x2 Mine was getting one but i did what was told above and it was gone.


----------



## karl ramsdell (Oct 28, 2006)

where do you guys buy melafix????


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

try your local fish store


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Any fish store should carry it or try googling it...You will find it most anywhere that carries aquatic supplies.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

CorGrav420 said:


> Cutting sounds drastic and cruel. Chimple natural and non-life-threatening=leave the damn thing there. it may not look good but its a part of you piranha and plastic surgery is not the answer in my opinion


i agree also, one of my old caribe had it, makes em look badass


----------

